# Rescued Baby Feral Pigeons



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Two recent rescued babies now in my care. 

Terry


----------



## pigeon protector (Nov 8, 2013)

Wow, watching them grow to reveal their own unique colour/pattern variation and off course their own little personalities.
I love them!
Amazing birds!
What a beautiful photo,I may have to save that in my pigeon photo gallery that is constantly expanding,if that's ok of course


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pigeon protector said:


> What a beautiful photo,I may have to save that in my pigeon photo gallery that is constantly expanding,if that's ok of course


Feel free to save it.

Terry


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes a nice photo. The beaks on those two look really dark!! I wonder if they will be black or at least t-pattern (?). It will be fun to see!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ha, I sure they are in good hands, what happened what was the rescue issue? I love to hear good rescue stories. Im gonna guess dark checks or blue bars.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They were found in the middle of a road that runs through an equestrian center in Lakewood CA and were picked up by a kindly lady who brought them to me. 

Terry


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

That's just crazy, someone did that on purpose as they are too young to do that. Thank god for the kindly lady...


----------

